# I want a coach



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I think I want a coach and then I don't. I am torn, I want to go Steve Austin and get rebuilt better, faster, stronger but I don't really enjoy someone telling what to do. The personal trainer lasted about 20 min. 
My bride says that I don't work and play well with others, she sounds like my mum. 

Tell me I would enjoy it and the benefits would be worth every penny.

Reaction........


----------



## reikisport (Aug 16, 2006)

It's up to you. A coach will only help if you follow the plan that's put to you.
If not you're wasting your time(&$$) and the coaches.
i would try a local guy that way there maybe more accountabilty on your part if you see them enough. It's not about holding your hand or being your mother.
It's your resonsabilty to do the work it's the coachs job to show you the direction(like a road map)


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Another option might be to work with a coach on a consultation basis. For example, if you feel confident in developing the basis of a training plan for yourself, you could then have a coach review that plan and give you feedback/suggest improvements. In a situation like this, you would then incorporate any changes you see fit, but there wouldn't be regular interaction with a coach. Or, you might choose to have very limited feedback from the coach (ie monthly or every other month).

This is one way to utilize the expertise of a coach (and get an unbiased opinion) but not have someone "telling you what to do."


----------

